# The Great Caliphate



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

THE CLASH OF CIVILIZATIONS AND THE GREAT CALIPHATE by Larry Abraham, January 29, 2004

I urge all of my readers to make copies of this report and send them to your friends and relatives. The information is too critical to be over looked in the madness of this election year.

Watching and listening to the Democrat Party candidates is tantamount to enduring the Chinese water torture. The blah, blah, blah goes on and on and nothing of value comes out except the pain of listening to the same nothingness over and over again. I won't take the time or space to repeat what you have heard so many mind numbing times but what you have not heard is crucial.

President Bush and his administration spokesmen are not telling the American people what they really need to know about this "war." If they don't do that between now and November it may cost them the election.

The war against terror did not begin on September 11, 2001, nor will it end with the peaceful transition to civilian authority in Iraq, whenever that may be. In fact, Iraq is but a footnote in the bigger context of this encounter, but an important one none the less.

This war is what the Jihadists themselves are calling the "Third Great Jihad." They are operating within the framework of a time line which reaches back to the very creation of Islam in the seventh century and are presently attempting to recreate the dynamics which gave rise to the religion in the first two hundred years of its existence.

No religion in history grew as fast, in its infancy, and the reasons for the initial growth of Islam are not hard to explain when you understand what the world was like at the time of Muhammad's death in 
632 AD. Remember that the Western Roman Empire was in ruins and the Eastern Empire, based in Constantinople, was trying desperately to keep the power of its early grandeur while transitioning to Christianity as a de facto state religion. The costs to the average person were large as he was being required to meet the constantly rising taxes levied by the state along with the tithes coerced by the Church.

What Islam offered was the "carrot or the sword". If you became a convert, your taxes were immediately eliminated, as was your tithe. If you didn't, you faced death. The choice was not hard for most to make, unless you were a very devoted martyr in the making. At the beginning, even the theology was not too hard for most to swallow, considering that both Jewry and Christianity were given their due by the Prophet. There is but one God-Allah, and Muhammad is His Prophet, as was Jesus, and the pre-Christian Jewish prophets of the Torah (Old Testament). Both were called "children of the book"--the book being the Koran, which replaced both the Old and New Testaments for former Christians and Jews.

With this practical approach to spreading the "word" Islam grew like wild-fire, reaching out from the Saudi Arabian Peninsula in all directions. This early growth is what the Muslims call the "First" great Jihad and it met with little resistance until Charles Martel of France, the father of Charlemagne, stopped them in the battle of Tours in France, after they had firmly established Islam on the Iberian Peninsula. This first onslaught against the West continued in various forms and at various times until Islam was finally driven out of Spain in 1492 at the battle of Granada.

The "Second great jihad" came with the Ottoman Turks. This empire succeeded in bringing about the downfall of Constantinople as a Christian stronghold and an end to Roman hegemony in all of its forms. The Ottoman Empire was Islam's most successful expansion of territory even though the religion itself had fractured into warring sects and bitter rivalries with each claiming the ultimate truths in "the ways of the Prophet". By 
1683 the Ottomans had suffered a series of defeats on both land and sea and the final, unsuccessful attempt to capture Vienna set the stage for the collapse of any further territorial ambitions and Islam shrunk into various sheikhdoms, emir dominated principalities, and roving tribes of nomads. However, by this time a growing anti-western sentiment, blaming its internal failures on anyone but themselves, was taking hold and setting the stage for a new revival known as Wahhabism, a sect which came into full bloom under the House of Saud on the Arabian Peninsula shortly before the onset of WWI. It is this Wahhabi version of Islam which has infected the religion itself, now finding adherents in almost all branches and sects, especially the Shiites.

Wahhabiism calls for the complete and total rejection or destruction of anything and everything which is not based in the original teachings of The Prophet and finds its most glaring practice in the policies of the Afghani Taliban or the Shiite practices of the late Ayatollah Khomeini in Iran. Its Ali Pasha (Field Marshall) is now known as Osama bin Laden, the leader of the "Third Jihad", who is Wahhabi as were his 9/11 attack teams, 18 of which were also Saudi.

The strategy for this "holy war" did not begin with the planning of the destruction of the World Trade Center. It began with the toppling of the Shah of Iran back in the late 1970's. With his plans and programs to "westernize" his country, along with his close ties to the U.S. and subdued acceptance of the State of Israel, the Shah was the soft target. Remember "America Held Hostage"?

Thanks, in large part to the hypocritical and disastrous policies of the Jimmy Carter State Department, the revolution was set into motion, the Shah was deposed, his armed forces scattered or murdered and stage one was complete. The Third Jihad now had a base of operations and the oil wealth to support its grand design or what they call the "Great Caliphate".

What this design calls for is the replacement of all secular leadership in any country with Muslim majorities. This would include, Egypt, Turkey, Pakistan, Indonesia, all the Emirates, Sudan, Tunisia, Libya, Algeria, Morocco, Yemen, Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, Malaysia, Indonesia and finally what they call the "occupied territory" Israel.

As a part of this strategy, forces of the jihad will infiltrate governments and the military as a prelude to taking control, once the secular leadership is ousted or assassinated. Such was the case in Lebanon leading to the Syrian occupation and in Egypt with the murder of Anwar Sadat, along with the multiple attempts on the lives of Hussein in Jordan, Mubarak of Egypt and Musharraf in Pakistan. Pakistan is a particular prize because of its nuclear weapons. (Please note al Qaeda call for the Islamic-militant overthrow of Musharraf in Pakistan on March 25, just yesterday.)

The long-range strategy of the Third Jihad counts on three strategic goals. First, the U.S. withdrawing from the region just as it did in Southeast Asia, following Vietnam. Second, taking control of the oil wealth in the Muslim countries, which would be upwards to 75% of known reserves; third, using nuclear weapons or other WMDs to annihilate Israel. A further outcome of successfully achieving these objectives would be to place the United Nations as the sole arbiter in East/West negotiations and paralyze western resistance, leading to total withdrawal from all Islamic dominated countries

Evidence of the Bush Administration awareness of this plan is found in the events immediately following the 9/11 attack. The administration's first move was to shore up Pakistan and Egypt, believing that these two would be the next targets for al Qaeda, while Americans focused on the disaster in New York. The administration also knew that the most important objective was to send a loud and clear message that the U.S. was in the region to stay, not only to shore up our allies but to send a message to the Jihadists.

The attack on Afghanistan was necessary to break-up a secure al Qaeda base of operations and put their leadership on the run or in prison.

The war in Iraq also met a very strategic necessity in that no one knew how much collaboration existed between Saddam Hussein and the master planners of the Third Jihad or Hussein's willingness to hand off WMDs to terrorist groups including the PLO in Israel. What was known were serious indications of on-going collaboration as Saddam funneled money to families of suicide bombers attacking the Israelis and others in Kuwait.

What the U.S. needed to establish was a significant base of operations smack dab in the middle of the Islamic world, in a location which effectively cut it in half. Iraq was the ideal target for this and a host of other strategic reasons.

Leadership of various anti-American groups both here and abroad understood the vital nature of the Bush initiative and thus launched their demonstrations, world-wide, to "Stop The War". Failing this, they also laid plans to build a political campaign inside the country, with the War in Iraq as a plebiscite, using a little known politician as the thrust point--Howard Dean. This helps to explain how quickly the Radical Left moved into the Dean campaign with both people and money, creating what the clueless media called the "Dean Phenomenon".

By building on the left-wing base in the Democrat party and the "Hate Bush" crowd, the campaign has already resulted in a consensus among the aspirants, minus Joe Lieberman, to withdraw the U.S. from Iraq and turn the operation over to the U.N. And, if past is prologue, i.e., Vietnam, once the U.S. leaves it will not go back under any circumstances, possibly even the destruction of Israel.

Should George W. Bush be defeated in November we could expect to see the dominoes start to fall in the secular Islamic countries and The Clash of Civilizations, predicted several years ago by Samuel Huntington, would then become a life changing event in all of our lives.

What surprised the Jihadists following the 9/11 attack was how American sentiment mobilized around the president and a profound sense of patriotism spread across the country. They were not expecting this reaction, based on what had happened in the past, nor were they expecting the determined resolve of the President himself. I also believe this is one of the reasons we have not had any further attacks within our borders. They are content to wait, just as one of their tactical mentors; V.I. Lenin admonished..."two steps forward, one step back".

A couple additional events serve as valuable footnotes to the current circumstances we face: the destruction of the human assets factor of the CIA during the Carter presidency, presided over by the late Senator Frank Church. This fact has plagued our intelligence agencies right up to this

very day with consequences which are now obvious. And, Jimmy Carter himself, the one man who must bear the bulk of the responsibility for setting the stage of the Third Jihad. Americans should find little comfort in how the Democrat contenders constantly seek the "advice and counsel" of this despicable little hypocrite.

Lastly, we should not expect to see any meaningful cooperation from Western Europe, especially the French. Since failing to protect their own interests in Algeria (by turning the country over to the first of the Arab terrorists, Ammad Ben Bella), the country itself is now occupied by Islamic immigrants totaling twenty percent of the population.

We are in the battle of our lives, a battle which will go on for many years possibly even generations. If we fail to understand what we are facing or falter in the challenge of "knowing our enemy" the results will be catastrophic. Imagine a world where al Qaeda regimes control 75% of the world's oil, have at their disposal nuclear weapons, legions of willing suicide soldiers, and our national survival is dependent on the good graces of Kofi Annan and the United Nations.

There is one final footnote which may be the scariest of all. Either none of the Democrats currently leading the drive to their party's nomination are aware of the facts of the Great Caliphate and Third Jihad or they do know and they don't care so long as their power lust is satisfied. But, I can guarantee you one thing for sure: some of their most ardent supporters are aware of this and will do anything they can to bring it about.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

:lol: what a crock.
Brainwashed Bush lovers will
try anything to blame it
on someone else.

Things just start to get right again
when the dem. are in, then a pubic
gets in and screws everything right
back up.

uke: Bush


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dano2

If it is a crock give us a substantiated rebuttal, really. It will save me the time if I don't have to track it down. I have read this before, (about ten years ago) but have no idea how much credibility to give it. I have no knowledge of the Moslem religion. It is plain to see however that you know nothing substantial about it either your simply liberal all the way right or wrong. Thanks for the comments , you have set a good example of mindless partisanship. I admit I am conservative, never the less I think I will look into this further and see if there is any credibility. It may simply be a none credible story making it's second rounds, but I intend to find out. I hope it isn't true, but then there must be something that sets off the radical Moslems. Perhaps plausible, perhaps not, but wouldn't it be good to know? Not all stories like this are true or false, and not all are made up by republicans or democrats, just crazy people. Then again????????? I would like to know what kind of a publication it was originally published in. What is al Qaeda's agenda, I don't know?


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks. heres to your comment about me :beer: 
It has made life so much easier now that someone figured me out :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dano2

Oh, I don't think I have figured you out. I think your more complex than that. I was simply trying to shock you into thinking in terms of merit of the article not simply love Bush or hate Bush. After all if this is the agenda of al Queda it is their agenda no matter who is president. It's good to know our enemies and we need to keep our eyes open. We can't let partisanship keep us blind to what may be happening. It's like law enforcement, we can't afford to get careless and pass up any possible lead. This article if even remotely plausible needs to be followed up by the right people. You know the more divided we become the more susceptible we are. It is sad that we think of each other as democrat or republican and not simply American. It would be nice if the politicians would keep in mind that they are Americans first wouldn't it? I know I am conservative, but at least I consider what might be true and what is not. To tell the truth most of the time I don't know and it takes me some time to find out. Sometimes I can never dig up an answer to my satisfaction. I think it is a rougher world out there than we are aware of. Life is relatively easy in America, easier in comparison than we are aware of. I think that has left us a little soft and naïve.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

make no mistake al quaida has an agenda.....they would love to get their hands on Pakistans nukes.

they would also love to control a large chunk of the worlds oil.

i just threw that out there as food for thought. take it for what it is worth. i think it has some merit.

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

holy propaganda batman!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Don't you think that people who would fly planes into the world trade centers would like to have a nuke. I'll bet it is one of their top priorities. I for one expect the worst from these people. Doesn't that make sense?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well I finally got off my duff and checked out this caliphate stuff. Type caliphate into www.dogpile.com and see what happens. You could read for days. Here is an example

al-Qa'ida (The Base) / World Islamic Front for Jihad Against Jews and Crusaders / Usama bin Laden
A profile of Terrorist Organizations and Other Para-States. ... Bin Laden has stated that the only way to establish the Caliphate is by force ... goal is to establish a pan-Islamic Caliphate throughout the world by working with allied ...
http://www.fas.org/irp/world/para/ladin.htm

Things like this don't look believable because they sound to crazy, and then in a presidential campaign we are all suspect of each other, hence comments like Militant Tiger's. It's hard for rational people to believe that goony stuff like this really exists. As world affairs go I guess we Americans may have our head in the sand --- no pun intended. There are many other historical sites linked to the Caliphate, like when they moved their center of activity from Damascus to Baghdad in the year 762. Some sites talk about why the crusades started when those establishing a caliphate destroyed the church of the Holy Sepulcher in the year 1009. I certainly have not read enough to draw much of any opinions yet, but it looks as if the first article may have some merit, not simply propaganda.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've been keeping out of this hoping some would take the time to read about this topic, its definitely not propaganda. And the Iranian nuke situation is a huge issue thats getting very little attention. At least publicly, Iran has a history of supporting terrorism, they will give a nuke to terrorists if they suceed in making one, and they are close to that goal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Go to any one of your search engines and type in "the great caliphate". I could not believe there are a number of web sites devoted entirely to discussing the great caliphate. In the discussion it is often noted that the mid east has two exports, oil and terrorism. Many people on these sites think the radical Moslems are pushing hard now because they are afraid that the industrial world will develop alternate fuel sources, and they will be left with black goo and sand. Oil must remain important for them to finance their jihad (read terrorism). As I read, the irony in all this is that the liberals would like to leave them alone with the hope that they will not bother us if we do not bother them. The very things that liberals think we should all tolerate is the reason the Moslems hate us so much. They have a very strict religion and are intolerant of many things we do in America. Hence the reason they refer to us (America) as the great Satan.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Use your faith guys...Christianity will prevail as intended. It's just not getting as much airtime as Islam right now. We need to keep our Christian morals in place and not let our government take God out of our lives.

Very nice article and interesting reading...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Why isn't this stuff in our History books....????


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

yup..... some of that stuff did seem a little far fetched...but before sept. 11 who would have thought that hijackers would have flown two airliners into the world trade center.......who'd a thunk it?

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Dano2 said:


> :lol: what a crock.
> Brainwashed Bush lovers will
> try anything to blame it
> on someone else.
> ...


somebody musta whizzed in your wheaties ehh?......i've noticed everyday since bush took office that sun came up the birds were singin and the sky didn't fall. same as under clinton.....you take politics way tooooooo seriously. :withstupid: lighten up will ya......oh yeah one other thing.....you better get used to bush. gooooooooo gee dub-e-uu.

pointer

pointer


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

gooooooooo gee dub-e-uu.?? :x


----------

